# Well ain't that a cute little pea shooter..



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm telling you.. My wife is getting worse than me.. 

She doesn't like the trigger on her S&W bodyguard, and doesn't like the kick.. Glad I never loaded that with +P for her... 

So, she really takes a fancy to my CZ-82, so we go get her one of those... 

That one is too heavy for her purse she says... I tell her it belongs on her belongs on her belt anyway, but she says it doesn't flatter her figure.. eeerrrr... 

SO, she ended up buying a Ruger LCP this morning.... Stainless slide.. 

I'm not a 9 fan, but yes, I do carry my CZ.. 9 Mak.. So, of course I have even less respect for a .380.. to me, that's just a step or two over a .25... 

OH WELL.. at least now she has a nice light gun to carry in her purse.. I'm waiting to see though how she'll like it after shooting it.. To me, the trigger isn't much better than the Bodyguard... When you pull the trigger, even though it's cocked, you can see it's still pulling the internal hammer back looking at the rear in the slide.. Feels like a DAO to me.. 

It does feel good in your hand though.. I don't think it points real well naturally though.. You have to cock your wrist back a hair more than normal to me to get it straight on target.. 

We'll see.. stopped at Wal-Mart and bought their last 5 boxes of .380... I'll make sure she gets a little practice with it soon.. 

Otherwise, looks like I may end up having a nice little pocket pistol to carry around..


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a Bodyguard. I know it has a long trigger pull, but I'm comfortable with the caliber. The ammunition has improved so much these days, it is effective. I'd rather carry my Kimber 1911, but weather and clothing seems to dictate what I carry.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking real hard at a Kimber Ultra they had there, but since we both quit our jobs, I think I'll wait until we get moved and the job situation improves... I love a good 1911, but for now I can keep myself protected with all I've got.. I do have a full size 1911.. just not something I often carry, but I do keep it under the jump seat in the truck some times.

As far as the .380, Yeah, I know it can stop a person, especially with 6 or 7 shots, but I do prefer a bigger hole from a slower round..


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I love my little Kahr CM9 since my Walther PPX 9 is too hard to conceal. Two almost polar opposite trigger types - LOL - but they both serve the purpose I bought them for perfectly. 

Currently I am waiting impatiently to find a new Walther CCP with the gas delayed blow back. I think that is going to be huge in the female gun market once word gets out. And I think it will perfectly blend the things I love about my other 9's into one very functional package.

All this to say your wife is not alone. On any given trip to a gun show or store, I am far more likely to make a purchase than DH. He started far earlier than I did and I have a lot of catching up to do. And just because it looked good in the store, or felt good in your hand, doesn't mean you are going to like shooting it. She will eventually find something she likes and stick with it. You might read up on the CCP and see if it sounds like it might suit her more. That way she could step up from a .380 without the added recoil.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I like my handguns, but I'd much rather spend my money on rifles.... I can't tell you how many I've passed up on because my wife wasn't happy about it.. but yet she's bought every handgun she's seen and wanted.. hhhhmmm.. something wrong with this picture.. LOL..

I don't think I'll be telling he about that CCP


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> I like my handguns, but I'd much rather spend my money on rifles.... I can't tell you how many I've passed up on because my wife wasn't happy about it.. but yet she's bought every handgun she's seen and wanted.. hhhhmmm.. something wrong with this picture.. LOL..
> 
> I don't think I'll be telling he about that CCP


LOL I guess I can understand that. But maybe if she found one she really liked she would sell off all the others  

I have an awesome little polymer snubby 357 mag that I rarely ever touch anymore. I was set to sell it before I bought the Kahr and DH stopped me because DD likes it and he wants to give it to her when the time comes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don' know.. I really like carrying the bodyguard around the farm with shot shells in it... Nice keeping a little distance from a copperhead as you kill it.. Fits well and super light. Perfect back pocket snake gun for me..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've only had 1 380, and didn't shoot it enough to decide whether I liked it that well or not. Some of the newer ones I've seen, I'd love to try out!

I know some consider the 380 a marginal defensive calibre. And it is... however that's a never ending argument. I just like shooting and enjoying them, accuracy is a must for me, to enjoy one and have confidence in it. I'm doing my best to realize carryability is one of the bigger deciding factors!

I've never been trained at any defensive schools, and I wish I had time to take part in them...someday. I've got a lot to learn!

My favorite handguns to shoot are simply the lowly 22LR. Revolvers to semi-auto, I've had a few. Not as many as some, but still loved shooting them. Ammo was cheap and I shot them a lot.

Confidence in a gun and your ability to shoot it account for a big factor to me. I've got a little 34 S&W 22LR snubby that shoots better than I do...I would not hesitate to carry it. A 22 in the gourd would beat a near miss with anything else! Since it's blued steel, and I'd hate to see any sign of rust, it's just a sporting gun that I enjoy very much!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Better to have a gun, than no gun at all.

Even a .25 beats a sharp stick.


----------



## Peasant (May 18, 2013)

Jolly said:


> Better to have a gun, than no gun at all.
> 
> Even a .25 beats a sharp stick.


True enough, but given the choice between a .25 pocket pistol and a good fighting knife, I'd probably choose the latter.

.380 is OK, wouldn't be my first choice, but for a woman who may not want to get into a knife fight, it's certainly better than a pig sticker.

I would have tried to talk her into the LC9 or some other subcompact 9mm. I'm looking at the S&W Shield myself. Had a Kahr PM9 for a while, that was a pretty good gun, regret selling it. Don't miss the Kel Tec subcompact .32 I owned briefly. Tiny little gun that shot tiny little bullets.


----------



## 1stTexan (Apr 23, 2014)

Peasant, you must be a young man! At my age, the knife is the last resort. I'd pick almost any gun before depending on a knife to do the job; just aim for a soft spot if it happens to be a small caliber. ;-)


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

You really need to work on her about carrying in her purse. There's just too much going against it. 

1) Even if she's careful its still very easy for someone to snatch a purse. Then you have just armed a criminal. Ask her how she'd feel if someone snatched her purse then used her weapon to kill someone.

2) Its next to impossible to get a weapon into play in a short period of time from a purse. Having her try to draw and shoot quickly should show her that.

3) Its MUCH more likely to have an AD with a weapon in a purse. It can happen if the purse is dropped or if while trying to draw something hangs up.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't agree with you more watcher... I've been telling her all of this since she bought her CC purse... Maybe since this one is so light and small I can get her to start wearing it on her belt.. or bra or where ever.. just on her person instead of her purse..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1stTexan said:


> Peasant, you must be a young man! At my age, the knife is the last resort. I'd pick almost any gun before depending on a knife to do the job; just aim for a soft spot if it happens to be a small caliber. ;-)


At my age too
I carry a knife but I prefer to use that to make my lunch , much of the effect for most people shot is physiological they associate being shot with death even though 80% survive , so while I wouldn't bet that it works every time if you look at the number of 1 shot stops between a 22 , 25, a 32 and a larger gun like 38spl the data shows nearly as many one shot stops with the mouse gun , obviously they are more than likely physiological stops most of the time and not outright incapacitation


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

Has she checked out any .38 Special revolvers? My Wife has a Taurus 85 revolver that she bought new back around '93. Grab few boxes of ball ammo for practice, and a box of Hornady or Federal hollow points to load when carrying. The .38 snub is way more accurate than people give it credit. She can take care of a standard bullseye target at self defense distances.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> I can't agree with you more watcher... I've been telling her all of this since she bought her CC purse... Maybe since this one is so light and small I can get her to start wearing it on her belt.. or bra or where ever.. just on her person instead of her purse..


You might have some luck by showing her videos of women getting their purses snatched and asking her point blank how she would feel if some criminal snatched her purse then used her gun to rob, rape and/or kill another woman. Remember on females emotion tends to work better than pure logic.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

MattyD said:


> Has she checked out any .38 Special revolvers? My Wife has a Taurus 85 revolver that she bought new back around '93. Grab few boxes of ball ammo for practice, and a box of Hornady or Federal hollow points to load when carrying. The .38 snub is way more accurate than people give it credit. She can take care of a standard bullseye target at self defense distances.


Yep.. the first gun she bought was a Bodyguard.. poly frame 38 snubby... I carry it around the farm now.. She says she doesn't like the DAO, and doesn't like the sting... and I am using light loaded ammo


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> At my age too
> I carry a knife but I prefer to use that to make my lunch , much of the effect for most people shot is physiological they associate being shot with death even though 80% survive , so while I wouldn't bet that it works every time if you look at the number of 1 shot stops between a 22 , 25, a 32 and a larger gun like 38spl the data shows nearly as many one shot stops with the mouse gun , obviously they are more than likely physiological stops most of the time and not outright incapacitation



You're exactly right.
My favorite will always be a 1911 Colt, but having been in several bad scrapes with more than one assailant, I can confirm first hand a few things as facts, not theories.

1) It's always better to have *something*. When a .45 is too hard to conceal, a .25 in your pocket WILL give you time to get away and get to your .45 if necessary.
2) And that's because of the psychological point you made. 
Often the guys in the rear of the group will make a comment about a "peashooter", "BB gun" or "cap gun".........but the guy closest to the barrel, no matter how small, WILL hesitate and think twice, often while trying to back up and run over his buddies, lol.

That's all I need, thank you.
I'm too old to fight 3 young ones. I might could still win, but it takes too long to heal now.:gaptooth:


Simi, the important thing is for her to have something she can have and pull if she ever needs it. It doesn't need to do anything but give her the time and ability to get away.
If she can eliminate a bad guy from the gene pool, that's a bonus, but getting away unharmed is top priority.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an LCP that I use for concealed carry in my purse only it is a concealed carry purse with a built in holster and specialized compartment for my weapon. Had it since 2008.

Do I like it? Well, as said, it's better than a sharp stick but for stopping power I think my S&W 38 would have more chance than the LCP. I have used my LCP in encounters with nuisance animals around the farm (last time with a raccoon) and in all honesty I was very upset when I unloaded an entire clip into the animal from a distance of maybe 6 feet and the animal waddled off still very much alive. These shots were all center mass and left me really wondering what stopping power the bullets would have against a drug dosed maniac that decided to attack me.

In the weapon's defense, it is small and easily concealed in a purse. (Really, OP, I would recommend gifting your wife a CCW purse for her weapon to minimize AD's) The recoil is less compared to say a Kahr PM40 and it fits a woman's smaller hand nicely.

But I would really stress shot placement if you were depending on one solely for protection. So make sure she is well practiced with aiming if she is going to continue to carry it.

Has she had any experience shooting revolvers? I love revolvers to pieces and highly recommend them to my friends who question me about shooting. Still if I could figure out how to carry something as big as a 1911, I'd be doing it. No sense in bringing a knife to a gun fight so to speak and yes, I carry a knife with me at all times, also.

Anybody see the episode of NCIS where the female agent having been divested of her weapon, pulls a self defense knife and proceeds to stick it in her assailant a half dozen times? 'Nuff said. Teach her how to handle a knife also as a last resort weapon.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, she has a ccw purse.. and I wasn't so hot on her buying it. To me, you can't maintain absolute control of your weapon... not even close. Plus, it takes time to get it into position, get the zipper down if you had no idea you needed it, then pull and fire.. Much easier if you have it on our person.

She practice a lot, with pretty much all the hand guns I have... She's wanting to learn to load and shoot my Kentucky pistol even.. 

To me, a 380 just doesn't deliver that internal shock wave that shreds insides, like even a 9mm will do... You found that out, and as said, on a crankin' crack head, your chances are even less of stopping them... 

Eh, it's better than her having nothing, and at least she's liking buying them enough, so hopefully that will work out for me too when I want another


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well 9mm did better on 3 ***** i shot at about that 6 foot distance , but not leaps and bounds better , 2 balled up right away and were dead in under a minute i got head shots , the 3rd i gave a second shot and it took about 5 minutes to finally expire , the first shot had gone just behind the head 

but a 22lr actually does just about as well , but head shots , I try for in the ear if i can't have that a double lung is good , problem is when you shoot at the middle your getting intestines the heart and lungs on a **** are very far forward , between the front shoulders the back 2/3 of a **** isn't worth shooting 

pistols can be very deadly and no one wants to get shot with one, but they are not the death rays the movies make them out to be it is not that uncommon for a shooting victims to walk to the ambulance remember 80% survive


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

When I trapped, I used to do dispatches with a broken shovel handle. Tap 'em over the noggin or snoot, and give them a heart stomp. Might sound cruel, but it really wasn't.

I lost a bobcat once that I approached to do said deed. Cats were high at that time and the money was needed. After that I started using a round suggested by a local gunsmith and dealer. It was a 6mm on something similar to a shotgun primer. lighter round than a CB cap. Don't remember the bullet grain, but it was a tiny pointed bullet. Fired from a Ruger single six or a rossi takeoff of a 22/32 kit gun.

I approached all catches and stopped before they fought a trap hard. Put a round into their noggin. Never needed more than one round from VERY light load!

Shoot what you want, but practice and shoot it well!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I also tried other dispatch methods but carrying a gun is lighter faster and less of a hassle for me than carrying any of the other things , it is louder but I am not trying to hide what i am doing i have permission any where i trap it does cost me a nickle to a dime a round depending on what i can buy at what price, but compared to the gas to check my line whether i have any thing in the traps or not i don't mind the cost of a 22lr cartridge


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Different areas and different styles. I ran my traplines in the dark, and even though I carried an old style headlamp with a batterypack that clipped on the belt for remaking sets, I tried to keep sets within headlight range.

The problem with 22 LR was there was sometimes an exit wound. even if not, there was more blood loss from the entry wound.


----------

